# My free ipad stand



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Today at wal-mart my daughter saw a box that had held photo frames. The ipad fits in perfectly when using in portrait mode. There is a lip on the bottom that keeps it from sliding out and you aren't able to type on it but we use the bluetooth keyboard when it's in the box. It's definitely an option if you don't mind the gray cardboard with "Mainstays photo frame" written on the front lol.

Melissa


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

ha ha... that's clever! ha ha ha!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Today at wal-mart my daughter saw a box that had held photo frames. The ipad fits in perfectly when using in portrait mode. There is a lip on the bottom that keeps it from sliding out and you aren't able to type on it but we use the bluetooth keyboard when it's in the box. It's definitely an option if you don't mind the gray cardboard with "Mainstays photo frame" written on the front lol.
> 
> Melissa


 LOL Oh come on now...You HAVE to post a picture.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we need a picture, please!

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't remember how to post pictures. I have before but I forgot how I did it. 

Melissa


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

meljackson said:


>


 Looks good.  And congrats on remembering how to post the picture.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Adorable dog!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice idea for a iPad stand and such a cute dog.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

You can always cover it with some pretty scrapbooking papers or something too if you want


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anso said:
 

> You can always cover it with some pretty scrapbooking papers or something too if you want


They is a good idea


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

My daughter is very proud of it lol. She's 7 and loves decorating stuff so I'll probably let her do it. I honestly use this thing! I keep it on my nightstand and put it in to charge overnight. It's sturdier than the plate stand I had been using. 
The dog is the 4th child of the family. In the picture he's trying to get the 15 yr old to throw the ball he just dropped on him. 

Melissa


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Clever recyling!
I love finding new uses for stuff that would otherwise end up in the trash somewhere.


----------

